# Noms de ciutats d'arreu en català?



## megane_wang

Hola !

Estic més aviat desesperada davant una llista de 3200 noms de ciutats per a traduir en català. Una de les meves fonts d'informació on-line m'ha bloquejat l'accés (deuen haver pensat que n'estava abusant...), i ara estic a la 2300... i més aviat encallada.

Tinc com a referència prou útil a la guía d'estil de la ccrtv. Per si algú no la coneix:

http://esadir.cat

... però la informació sobre topònims no és pas exchaustiva.

Algú coneix algun llistat on-line de noms de ciutats en català??

Sereu recompensats amb una pila de benediccions!!!!!

Ruth @ MW


----------



## betulina

Hola, Megane! M'alegro de veure't per aquí! 

No sé de cap llistat de ciutats, però se m'acut que potser et pot anar bé la Viquipèdia, amb segons quines ciutats. De quin idioma els has de traduir?

Salut!


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !

Què llesta, jo. Mira que no dir que estic traduïnt de l'anglès!

El cas és que em conformo amb una llista en català perquè ja em facilita moltíssim la feina. Amb la Wikipèdia també vaig fent, però quan comencem a parlar de ciutats petites... 

El criteri de la llista no és del tot evident, perquè se suposa que són de tot el món i per exemple hi apareix "Barcelona", "Madrid" i "Lleida", però cap més capital de província espanyola, seguit de "Sabadell" (no t'ho perdis), i en canvi no hi són "Dublín", "Atenes" o "Helsinki".

Amb tot, qualsevol llistat serà de gran ajuda.

Gràcies!!!

Ruth @ MW


----------



## Dixie!

No te'n refiis de l'esadir!!!


----------



## megane_wang

Hola Dixie,

No me'n refio al 100%, i a part d'això amb prou feines hi he trobat 1 de cada 6 ó 7 de les ciutats que necessito, però certament el tinc com una guia més... perquè què? QUÈ? QUÈ?! Aiii... m'agafarà alguna cosa. Me'n queden 50, i tornar a revisar-les totes 3200. 

Alguna cosa en concret sobre l'esadir i els topònims?

Gràcies!!

Ruth @ MW


----------



## Dixie!

Hola Ruth,

No, només dir-te que no te'n refiis d'un grupet d'il·luminats segons els quals _vivenda_ i altres abominacions lingüístiques són correctes.

Sento no poder ajudar-te amb el teu projecte


----------



## megane_wang

Dixie! said:


> Hola Ruth,
> 
> No, només dir-te que no te'n refiis d'un grupet d'il·luminats segons els quals _vivenda_ i altres abominacions lingüístiques són correctes.
> 
> Sento no poder ajudar-te amb el teu projecte


 
Ja tens raó, ja!!!

Ruth @ MW


----------



## Lumia

Dixie! said:


> Hola Ruth,
> 
> No, només dir-te que no te'n refiis d'un grupet d'il·luminats segons els quals _vivenda_ i altres abominacions lingüístiques són correctes.


 
Completament d'acord amb tu. 

No només se'ls pot qualificar d'il·luminats, sinó que tot sovint la informació que ofereixen és incorrecta, derivada de males fonts d'informació i quan se'ls fa arribar la correcta i la demostració que el que diuen està basant en errors acumulats, simplement obvien el que se'ls està dient. Suposo que perquè és més fàcil (no voldria pensar que és per directrius polítiques, en algun cas concret).


----------



## nyarla59

Potser et podria servir l'Enciclopèdia catalana. És www . grec. cat


----------

